# My Resume for CPC



## Aprilcallahan7

April Edwards
12075 Kencrest Dr.▪ Gulfport, MS 39503
(228) 596-7149 ▪ AprilEdwards7@cableone.net
________________________________________


PROFESSIONAL SUMMARY
Dependable, hard working highly motivated Medical Coding/Billing Specialist. Knowledgeable in clerical, office, and database management. Excellent managerial and organizational skills, maintain high accuracy and neatness on a consistent basis. Maintain a very positive professional relationship with co-workers, and all supervisors. Exhibit a pleasant demeanor, and listen well when dealing with patients. Capable of working as a team leader or a team member with the ability of working well with physicians, employees, patients, and others with excellent command of the English language, both verbal and written.

Training and experience in the following:

•	Standard Office Equipment
•	Ability to multitask
•	Communication
•	Customer Service
•	Data Entry
•	Typing (60 wpm)
•	Peripheral Equipment 



Software: Microsoft Professional 2007
•	Outlook
•	Word
•	Excel
•	PowerPoint
•	Windows


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE


Allied Health Instructor						2009 - 2011
Virginia College at Biloxi						Biloxi, MS
•	Instruct 30-45 students on Medical Terminology, Medical Insurance Applications and Procedures.
•	Attend leadership and team building, professionalism, difficult students, test taking strategies, and in-service training meetings. 


Medical Coding/Billing & Collections				2006 - 2009
Gulf Coast Outpatient Surgery Center				Biloxi, MS
•	Understand and follow HIPPA Guidelines.
•	Coded surgery and pain cases using CPT/ICD-9 on UB-04 and CMS-1500 claim forms.
•	Coordinated and verified insurance and claims.
•	Completed and processed 3rd party forms for billing purposes and adjusted patient accounts.
•	Sent Infection Control monthly reports indicating if patient had reported any type of infections.
•	Handled Admitting process, scheduling functions, billing activities, data entry word processing, medical records, filling, and mailing functions.
•	Filed explanation of benefits and explanation of review; responded to 3rd party payers inquiries regarding claims submitted; followed up with patient/3rd party payers regarding past due claims.
•	Received payments (by cash, credit card, and care credit card) for services provided by the facility from 3rd party payers, patient and other appropriate sources; balanced the funds collected on a daily basis.
•	Supervised an Autistic female.
•	Greeted patients, family members, salesman, reps, and other visitors to the faculty with a smile, directing them to the proper person to location; required to screen individuals and respond appropriately.
•	Utilized Telecommunication skills by taking incoming calls; provided a friendly voice and appropriate responses or directed calls to proper individuals for handling.
•	Handled accounting, bookkeeping, and surgical billing duties.

Medical Coding/ Billing						2005 - 2006
Texas State Optical						Houston, TX
•	Verified insurance and completed CMS 1500 Forms.
•	Coordinated and verified Medicaid and Medicare insurance claims.
•	Operated Front desk to include scheduling and filing.
•	Completed file/records preparation. 
•	Maintained multi-line phone system.

Customer Services Representative				2001 - 2005
Thrifty Car Rental						Gulfport, MS
•	Arranged reservations and renting of vehicles.
•	Handled accounts receivable and sales.
•	Performed data entry and inventory of vehicles.

Medical Coder							2003 - 2005
Keesler Medical Center						Biloxi, MS
•	Coded inpatient records.
•	Utilized CPT/ICD-9, Modifiers, E/M Codes, and HCPCS.


EDUCATION / CERTIFICATIONS
American InterContinental University 				Hoffman Estates, IL
Bachelor of Business Administration				2011
•	Concentration: Healthcare Management

Associate of Arts in Business Administration			2010
•	Concentration: Medical Billing and Coding

Certified Professional Coder (CPC)				Expected: 12/2011
AAPC

Certified Billing & Coding Specialist (CBCS)			Expires: 2011
National Health Career Association (NHA)

Medical Coding CPT/ICD-9					2005
U.S. Career Institute 						Fort Collins, CO

Medical Insurance Coding ICD-9					2005
Community Education						Gulfport, MS

SPECIAL ACTIVITIES / AWARDS
Dean's List, American InterContinental University, Hoffman Estates, IL- 2011
Volunteer Services at Keesler Air Force Base Medical Center, Biloxi, MS - 2002
Guest Speaker at Virginia College, Biloxi, MS - 2009
CPR Certified - 2010
SPS Medical Supply Corp. Cleaning, Packaging and Sterilization of Instruments, Biloxi, MS - 2008
Assist with special needs individuals


----------

